# Rice in chilli



## omarsox (Jan 28, 2007)

I put brown rice in the chilli I made last nite just to use up the rice. I think most of the rice didn't cook up. I had it boiling for awhile and then on a med. simmer for awhile.  Can I do anything to it so the rice cooks up or should I toss it? Should I attempt this again or cook the rice first or what. Any suggestions?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 28, 2007)

brown rice takes considerably Longer to cook than white, it would probably have been to check it was done before adding it (but you can do that Next time) 

for now though, you may try keeping this mixture on the heat for a while longer, if there`s Salt in the water that can slow the cooking time even further, I say keep going but not having it Too hot else the rest will stick to the bottom and burn 

if you can actualy eat it, half or par cooked rice isn`t bad for you in anyway, you may just get a little thirsty later on.


----------



## Phil (Jan 28, 2007)

*Chili 'n rice...*

I always cook the rice first, then add it to the chili. Chili, rice, jalepenos, cheese, onions, and topped with Fritos. Great for a cold day like "today".


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 28, 2007)

Normally, I cook rice and noodles before adding them to anything.

Dolmades and cabbage rolls are the exception for rice.  I just like fresh noodles in my dishes so I usually add them at serving time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Phil...

Rice IN Chili... I guess I need to get out more often 

I've never heard of that...everything else you mentioned...yeah buddy!!

I have some chili in the freezer...Next time I get some out...I'll try some rice in it...

Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks??


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob, just mold the rice and put it in the center, like gumbo.

Where is it that serves chili over spaghetti?  Is that Indianapolis?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it's Cincinnati, Jan.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, just mold the rice and put it in the center, like gumbo.
> 
> Where is it that serves chili over spaghetti? Is that Indianapolis?


 
Did someone say gumbo...huh?


----------



## omarsox (Jan 28, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> brown rice takes considerably Longer to cook than white, it would probably have been to check it was done before adding it (but you can do that Next time)
> 
> for now though, you may try keeping this mixture on the heat for a while longer, if there`s Salt in the water that can slow the cooking time even further, I say keep going but not having it Too hot else the rest will stick to the bottom and burn
> 
> if you can actualy eat it, half or par cooked rice isn`t bad for you in anyway, you may just get a little thirsty later on.




  I took your advice and put it back on the stove and it worked!!! I didn't think it would,I thought maybe by trying to cook it the way I did at first,I messed something up. Shows ya how little I know  
Next time I'll make sure I'm sober before I experiment!


----------



## omarsox (Jan 28, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, just mold the rice and put it in the center, like gumbo.
> 
> Where is it that serves chili over spaghetti?  Is that Indianapolis?



Goldstar Chilli a chain outfit based in Cincy serves it that way. Also have Skyline Chilli another chain outfit down there. Never had Goldstar but I did try Skyline and I jus got the regular small bowl of chilli can't remember what it cost but it was VERY expensive for such a small serving. All it was, was liquid and a very  fine ground up beef and it had a distinct flavor of cinninim < spell ?.
 I hated it just hated it


----------



## Phil (Jan 28, 2007)

*I'm a lifelong Texan....*



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Phil...
> 
> Rice IN Chili... I guess I need to get out more often
> 
> ...


 ... and no Texan eats chili with rice. But that's a Frito chili-pie, and that's standard Texas equipment. If I'm eating a bowl of chili though, I'll just have chili and crackers.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

Save the rice for the side, cooked seperately from the chili.  Serve it beneath the chili, rather than in it.

You can try putting the whole thing in the oven and baking it for a while.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 28, 2007)

brown rice is a 40 to 50 min cook.


----------



## Constance (Jan 28, 2007)

I got some instant brown rice, made by Uncle Ben's. It only takes about 10 minutes or so, and is very tasty. 
At first, chili with rice just didn't sound right to me, but we put rice with red beans, black-eye peas, and the like, so why not? It woudn't be that different from Spanish rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Phil...
> 
> Rice IN Chili... I guess I need to get out more often
> 
> ...



Growing up we never had chili without mashed potatoes.  Plop the mashed potatoes in the bowl and put the chili over them.  It was, and still is, quite tasty!

I have never ever heard of eating chili with rice though - mmmmm - I will try the brown rice next time I do chili.

Vera, I do the same thing with my black bean soup (or chili) - put the rice in the bottom and squish a bit, then I put Monterey jack cheese and scallions on top of the rice, then the chili or soup on top of that - I top either one of them with pico de gallo and sour cream.


----------



## Aria (Jan 28, 2007)

I use brown rice.  One cup rice and 2 cups chicken broth and always COOK rice before adding to anything.

I have been adding cooked brown rice to my tossed salad.  Just a couple of teaspoons...in addition to cheese, olives, artichokes.


----------



## Dove (Jan 28, 2007)

We always have cooked rice on the side and then add it to the bowl of Chili. 
Dove


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> I use brown rice.  One cup rice and 2 cups chicken broth and always COOK rice before adding to anything.
> 
> I have been adding cooked brown rice to my tossed salad.  Just a couple of teaspoons...in addition to cheese, olives, artichokes.



omarsox - I do believe we have officially hijacked your thread!  Sorry but this brown rice, or any rice, in chili just fascinates me!  Brown rice in salad too?  Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Aurora (Jan 28, 2007)

Chili is supposed to be cooked long and low to ensure that the flavors are throughly developed and blended.  Brown rice will fully cook from the package in about 45 to 50 minutes.  I don't think that it would be any great problem to continue to cook your chili until the brown rice is tender.  I would make sure to add enough liquid to allow for the absorption by the rice and keep the lid on loosely during cooking.  Your chili should be rather loose or soupy when you add the rice.  By the time the rice is cooked the chili should be thick and rich.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

Cincinnati chili is a completely different "animal" from "cowboy" chili. Uses cinnamon style spices, and the meat is boiled (makes it very fine) instead of browned. That said, it is FINE chili!! Served over spagetti, as mentioned.


----------



## omarsox (Jan 29, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> omarsox - I do believe we have officially hijacked your thread!  Sorry but this brown rice, or any rice, in chili just fascinates me!  Brown rice in salad too?  Now that's a good idea!






thats ok  but I got to thinking and once you do add rice to "chilli" ,shouldn't doing that,make it an entirely different dish? Something to think about!


----------

